# Hollywood Blasphemy.com



## Blueridge Believer (May 4, 2007)

http://www.hollywoodblasphemy.com/

Interesting little video clip here by Ray Comfort.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 4, 2007)

That was great! I think the British accent helped save the man from getting his butt handed to him.

We go through our DVD collection on occasion here and it does keep getting smaller and smaller, but I daresay if that one criteria was enforced, our collection would dwindle to almost nothing in an instant.

Thanks, brother.


----------



## Davidius (May 4, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> That was great! I think the British accent helped save the man from getting his butt handed to him.



*ahem* Mr. Comfort is actually from New Zealand.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 4, 2007)

I don't agree with all of his theology but I really admire that guy.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 4, 2007)

I admire his boldness!


----------



## jbergsing (May 4, 2007)

I don't know about the guy's theology, but the point of that video is hard to argue with. I may have to go through our DVD collection soon.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 5, 2007)

*ahem* Oops. Aren't they all the same?


----------



## satz (May 5, 2007)

I pay per MB of internet usage, so could someone just give me a short summary of the video so I can decide if its worth a watch?


----------



## kvanlaan (May 6, 2007)

Mark, it is a series of streetside interviews in which Mr. Comfort asks Christians whether or not they watch movies with blasphemy in them. They say yes, and he asks "Would you watch a movie in which your mother's name was used as a curse word?" They say no. He asks why, then, do they watch movies where the name of their Lord and Saviour is the cuss word? Is He not more esteemed than their own mothers?

It's pretty good and there is a low-res option for viewing. The reactions were pretty entertaining. Beyond that, just about everyone admitted that they shouldn't be watching what they do.


----------



## satz (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Ivan (May 6, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I don't agree with all of his theology but I really admire that guy.



I respect him. 

In fact, I've purchased a few of his books to see what he's about. I don't know when I'm going to be able to get to them, but they are there and waiting.


----------

